# Nitrogen tank options



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

We get ours from the supplier, not sure who sells/rents to the public. Somewhere between $50-80 for a large tank. Regulator should be available online easy enough. (somewhere in the neighborhood of $130-200

Cheers!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Any one of your local welding shops will have tanks and rentals.


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

You are on the right track. Nitro regular check out western brand EZ to use (amazon - trutechtools)


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 18, 2015)

I picked up my regulator from Amazon and bought B tank of Nitrogen from my local gas supplier. I just opened up google maps and did a search there for a local supplier.

Shop the tank and gas... Around me, the smaller supplier was $50 cheaper than the more popular/larger shop.


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

crabjoe said:


> I picked up my regulator from Amazon and bought B tank of Nitrogen from my local gas supplier. I just opened up google maps and did a search there for a local supplier.
> 
> Shop the tank and gas... Around me, the smaller supplier was $50 cheaper than the more popular/larger shop.


What regulator did you buy on Amazon?


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 18, 2015)

zootjeff said:


> What regulator did you buy on Amazon?


I bought a Uniweld RHP400 with a CGA580 connection. You need to make sure the connection is correct for the tank or you'll need to get an adapter.

In addition to the regulator, I also bought a nitrogen flow meter for brazing.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

The flow reg is definitely nice to have. However never get it mixed up with the pressure regulator. (once you get used to them, it's easy to remember which is which, but it can be quite dangerous to use a flow reg instead of a pressure reg by accident) 

Cheers!


----------



## zootjeff (Jul 11, 2007)

I called around and the 20CF tank was between 75-95 dollars. This is for a used full steel tank with their exchange program.. I could have rented for the cost of the gas plus 60 cents a day but who knows when I'll do it and I don't want to drive back there.. I got the tank for 75, and ordered the regulator for 56 on amazon.. Since I was going to need the regulator anyway the rental seems more pointless. Now that I have the tank, the exchange is only 14 bucks.. One more thing to store in the garage..

Now all I need is a good micron gas gauge. Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## DOUG1111 (Apr 13, 2015)

zootjeff said:


> I called around and the 20CF tank was between 75-95 dollars. This is for a used full steel tank with their exchange program.. I could have rented for the cost of the gas plus 60 cents a day but who knows when I'll do it and I don't want to drive back there.. I got the tank for 75, and ordered the regulator for 56 on amazon.. Since I was going to need the regulator anyway the rental seems more pointless. Now that I have the tank, the exchange is only 14 bucks.. One more thing to store in the garage..
> 
> Now all I need is a good micron gas gauge. Thanks for all the help!!


You are doing good! micron gauge many different kinds - e-bay?? trutechtools?? craigslist???


----------



## crabjoe (Dec 18, 2015)

The micron gauge I bought was the CPS VG200. I partly bought it because I already had a analog gauge set. If I knew what I know now, I think I would have just bought a SMAN digital manifold gauge that has a micron gauge built it....

I've been watching ebay to see if a SMAN460 comes up cheap because I'd still like one...


----------

